# Over nighters



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

Try one of the complete feeds. Like Purina's Horse Chow 200. Bags are much easier to store.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Cubes, Pellets, or Compressed Bales are also options.


----------



## BJJ (Jun 18, 2010)

I horse camp and sometimes carry hay on top (forklift at the feed store) but other than that, carry cubes. Bags are easier!


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

You could look into those rolling hay bags that hold a full bail. I know you said there's limited room in your tack room, but that way, it wouldn't make a mess wherever you put it. If I'm going overnight with just one horse, I put 2 flakes in the hay bag in the trailer, 6 flakes in one of those Rubbber made totes. Where we normally camp, I can set his corral up where he can graze. 
I do know what you mean though. I took him on a two week trip back at the end of June. After I put him in the trailer, I put down a tarp (in case he peed) and carried 5 full bails stacked against the one wall of the trailer. It was a pain.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I have the nicest hay rack on my LQ but i can't climb the ladder and carry a bale of hay up top..And I don't have the equipment to load it. I have a 3 horse so the front stall is where I store my camping gear. If I'm taking 1 horse I put the hay in the back stall and horse in middle. If i carry both horses I can put some on the truck and a few in the trailer, but if I'm rough camping I carry extra so I use the front stall. I also put the hay bale in the big black yard bags to keep the area cleaner or if thier on the truck it keeps them dry, If the weather looks bad I put in the front stall then under the GN when i get there..:wink:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We not only have to haul hay, But it has to be certified weed free hay. I buy most of my hay in the 3x3 and 3x4 big bales. So I have to round up small bales of certified for camping. ( Which cost more for 6-8 small bales than a 1ton large bale)

I have a Gooseneck and can fit 6-8 bales in the bed of the truck. So unless the weather is threatning, that is where it goes. Occassionally I put have in the hay of the trailer ( a week with 5 horses can go through 6 bales pretty fast). But it more trouble to get it up there and I have to climb up and throw it off when I need it. So usually it's in the bed of the truck.

So I really don't have a solution for you. If you want to load the hay rack above the trailer. Try placing a 2x6 or 2x8 from the ground to the rack at a gentle angle and tie a rope around the bale and drag it up the plank.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

quote:" If you want to load the hay rack above the trailer. Try placing a 2x6 or 2x8 from the ground to the rack at a gentle angle and tie a rope around the bale and drag it up the plank."


That's how I get the hay on top. Just try packing for 4 horses for 3 weeks and see how how cramped it gets. We went to Utah for 3 weeks this summer with 4 horses. I took enough complete feed to last the trip. We were lucky and met Paint Horse out there and he brought us certified hay. I prefer to feed hay, but if you can not find it, or storing the hay it is not an option, then the complete feed is an alternative.


----------



## Shirley H (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the input ! 

A friend of mine saw a rack that held hay on the back of the trailer door, has anyone seen this, or know where to get one? What do you think of the idea? 

thanks !


----------

